# mixed road and trails rides?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

has anyone done rides like this.. partial road and trails through regional parks?
I assume a cross bike is the ideal bike to do something like this.

I just randomly plotted this one just an example, I am not sure if those are actual trails!


----------



## Axe (Sep 21, 2004)

No, nobody has ever done anything like that. 

It is madness, I tell you. Stay away from trails, you may end up on mtbr.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

I tried it once.

I don't want to talk about it


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ Hahahahaha


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL guys why so secretive


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh.. when I need something a little more exciting than climbing a hill on the road, I take my road bike on trails. Here on the Peninsula, fun ones are Alpine Rd, Montebello Rd over Black Mountain, Montara Mountain and Purisima Creek Trail. Fremont Older is another good spot for a dirt ride with 23mm road tires, although I've not done it yet.

In this ride I put two of them together for an awesome ride.

(sorry for the Bing maps - blurgh)
<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/45903926'></iframe>

Not so much fun when the trails are wet but something you definitely should do in summer. You get to see awesome stuff like this:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

fire it up, but put the 25c gatorskins on before you go and report back.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Axe said:


> No, nobody has ever done anything like that.
> 
> It is madness, I tell you. Stay away from trails, *you may end up on mtbr.*


Isn't that a good thing?


----------

